# pitman arm removal off a 95 ford f250 4x4



## akajeremyk98 (Nov 23, 2004)

I have a 95 for F250 i blew the seal out of my gear box tried to use a pitman arm puller to get the pitman off but it wont pop off cant get a impact on it the front casing is to close is there a special tool i need for a 4x4 ford to get that pitman arm off?? please help


----------



## Plow Meister (Oct 16, 2001)

Nope, just a regular old pitman arm puller will do the trick. Spray the daylights out of it first with some PB Blaster or WD-40. The one you are taking off is probably the original and is most likely stuck on there pretty good. Get that puller on there and get it good and tight. Then give the tightening nut a few good whacks with a BFH and it should work its way loose. I had to replace mine on my 1995 F250. It can be a real pain. Just keep working at it.


----------



## mx495 (Oct 29, 2004)

I took the gear box off the truc first. I used a good pitman arm puller, heated it, and beat it. Wouldn't budge. I guess just being a salt truck, it was stuck good. I lifted the truck and had a new pitman arm, so i ended up cutting the old one off w/ a torch and it was still hard to get off. I would agree with above. Best chance would be lots of spray, tapping pilluer with hammer, and heat but only if your gettin a new gear box, cuz you'll probably cook the seals.


----------



## Crumm (Nov 5, 2003)

Plow Meister has the right instructions. PB Blaster, tighten the puller as tight as possible, whack the tightening nut on the puller HARD, tighten nut again, whack it again, tighten again, whack again, put band-aid on smashed finger, tighten again, whack again, repeat as necessary.


----------



## proshare (Nov 7, 2004)

I've put three steering boxes in my 1995 F-250 since it was new. They are engineered to FAIL.
Just replace the whole box its not worth trying to rebuild them or replace seals.
After the box is off , heat the pitman (white hot or cherry red same difference,you wont want to do this if your trying to save the box) and it will come right off easy. when you mount the new steering box make sure you put lots of never seize on the fasteners & shaft for next time, because if you keep the truck "next time" is sooner than you think.


----------

